Ask HN: Do you consider the profitability of a technology before choosing it? - tdhz77
======
clintonb
The question needs some clarification. Are you referring to the profitability
of the company/vendor that maintains/supplies the technology?

~~~
tdhz77
Profitability of the company. Sorry yes the question is unclear

